# Beginner with an electrical question



## dennisanddeana (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, thanks for having me as part of this forum. I have a question about my 1995 30' Dutchman bumper pull campers DC converter. When I bought the camper it did not have a 12 volt battery on it. I didn't install one because I thought that was just for when you didn't have it plugged into 110. We have been living in it for 3 months on 15 acres of land we bought. Now when I am running some lights and the furnace the converter starts "buzzing" and the lights go dim. I also noticed now that the cooling fan on the converter is not running like it used to. I put a box fan in front of it and that helps but it still buzzes when to much draw is on it, which doesn't take much to do. There are two little whit boxes in the converter that look kind of like relays on a car. They seem to be the source of the buzzing. I priced a new converter from Camping World and it is $275 and they don't have one in stock. Im afraid that my camper is going to catch on fire or something. Can anyone tell me what is causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Dennis. Running the converter for that length of time probably did it in.  Goggle converters and you can probably get one cheaper.  Amazone is a good place to find things.  What kind of battery did you install and have you checked the water level in it?  Let us know what you find.


----------



## dennisanddeana (Jan 18, 2015)

I installed a brand new 12 car battery that I already had, its a maint free so I haven't checked the water but it should be full. I didn't know before that I needed to have one even if I was plugged in to 110v. LOL Live and learn I guess.


----------



## dennisanddeana (Jan 18, 2015)

can you tell me what do I need to make sure I get a compatible conveyer? I know this one is a Magnetek model 6300 45 amp. What do I look for other than one that is 45 amp?


----------



## dennisanddeana (Jan 19, 2015)

I was told today that I could hook up a battery charger to the battery I installed as a temporary fix until I can acquire a new converter. Anyone know if this will work?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes you can hook up a battery charger to keep it charged.  You really need a rv battery but the auto batt should work.  Do you know the bat is good?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2015)

Might want to look at this site http://www.bestconverter.com/MagnetekParallax-63007300-Upgrade-Kit_c_64.html


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2015)

also some good deals here http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-converters-electrical-batteries-1.htm.  You should be able to install mostany brand.  just be sure to have a battery crg minder on it.  Goggle rv converters and you will get all kind of hits.  amazon is a good place to shop prices


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2015)

this one should be a good retro fit INTELI-POWER 9100 SERIES CONVERTER/CHARGER - 45 AMP...


----------



## dennisanddeana (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I may be misdiagnosing the issue. I get a "buzzing" that will stop if I turn off the breaker that powers the furnace. Could I have a breaker that is bad??? Installing a brand new battery and a 15 amp battery charger didn't help. But I moved the power wire to the furnace from the furnace breaker over to the fresh water pump barker and it works fine. Both are 15 amp breakers and both things are 12 volt. Any ideas?


----------



## dennisanddeana (Jan 28, 2015)

I went this morning and bought a brand new converter. Now I have no 12 volt power at all! No blown fuses, no tripped breakers. I have 12 volts coming from the battery but nothing at the fuses.


----------

